# Graco Jetroller



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Does anybody use one of these? If so, does it work anywhere near as well as Graco's promo video touts?

Here's a link to a Graco promo video if you're interested:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=UUnOXyjg-SQIRMqzdhkjkphg&v=ZVtIZFnHOjs


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Never heard of it til now, but it does look interesting.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I've got an older model. Yeah, they work pretty good. Personally, I never saw the advantage over a regular power roller.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Jmayspaint said:


> I've got an older model. Yeah, they work pretty good. Personally, I never saw the advantage over a regular power roller.


Same here. One advantage over a power roller: it uses regular covers.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Gough said:


> Same here. One advantage over a power roller: it uses regular covers.



Yeah, that's a good point. The power roller covers they usually sell at retail outlets are crappy ones that shed like crazy.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

The main use we had for it was in NC where there was a mix of smooth and textured GWB. We'd just spray the textured surfaces, since there's no point in back rolling, and then switch the the roller'spray on the smooth.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Why not just spray and backroll it. This seems kinda slow and if theres any overspyray stuff needs to protected. If you cant spray poweroller is a good option. I did a car dealership a few summers back and it was the cats meow for block. New one looks nice but overspray is overspray.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Just curious, as I'm working solo and though it would improve production on certain types of jobs. I liked that you could use regular covers, since I like using different covers depending on the surface.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I have an old version of that where the frame is fixed to the pole, head still swivels. It has 4 pole sections to connect to make 4 ft up to 22 ft. 

I haven't used it yet, unfortunately just been doing custom jobs as usual. But it will come in handy sometime for sure. It could be cool on many surfaces or situations..


----------



## paintninja (Jul 5, 2014)

PNW Painter said:


> Does anybody use one of these? If so, does it work anywhere near as well as Graco's promo video touts?
> 
> Here's a link to a Graco promo video if you're interested:
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=UUnOXyjg-SQIRMqzdhkjkphg&v=ZVtIZFnHOjs
> ...



Looking at it it there is a possibility of overspray / and or silica dust all over the place which isnt a problem for new work but definately for repaints etc.

I much prefer the power roller system with extension pole for this which i have used quite a bit. Does come with an extension pole also. 

It would be hard to improve on the power roller for this kind of task.


----------



## paintninja (Jul 5, 2014)

Gough said:


> Same here. One advantage over a power roller: it uses regular covers.


thats a good point didnt think of that...


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey look....that professional painter is wearing whites!


----------



## HD painting (May 27, 2013)

I'm looking into the jet roller for NC solo work. 

I love the power roller and backroll with two guys. 

But this thing looks perfect for one guy. 
Especially since you can use an 18" and pick the cover you want.

Normal Power roller covers are junk.

Any guys using this system? 

Like I said I wanna try on NC one color! 
Seems perfect.

How high do you run the psi?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We have this. We have used it maybe 5 times. It needs roller pads with holes on the inside of the pad (which kind of suck, no microfibers ones yet). It works good if using on the same color in many rooms other wise set up, color change and clean up it takes longer. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Graco-Pressure-Roller-Kit-244512/100163091


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

PNW Painter said:


> Does anybody use one of these? If so, does it work anywhere near as well as Graco's promo video touts?
> 
> Here's a link to a Graco promo video if you're interested:
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=UUnOXyjg-SQIRMqzdhkjkphg&v=ZVtIZFnHOjs
> ...


This is on my list only if we do any NC.


----------



## lebeaupainting (Apr 23, 2012)

Just saw this at some pro shows and am thinking of giving a go. Anyone have any good or bad experiences? I was thinking of running two guys off a 695 and we would blow through first coats. But I'm not sure how it works with corners... Also has anyone used this for 2nd coats? Is there overspray?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Is there an upgrade kit for the previous power roller version?

I wonder how it works on large interior ceilings.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Is there an upgrade kit for the previous power roller version?
> 
> I wonder how it works on large interior ceilings.


To answer my own question. I own the previous version.

The parts required for me to upgrade to a jet roller set up are.....

* 12" Roller Extension Handle 24V832 $57.17

* 9 in Roller Handle Assembly 24V829 $66.97

* CleanShot Shut-Off Valve Rac X

Part #: 287030 $120.00

Which is actually more expensive than buying the kit.

* Graco JetRoller System 20 in. Heavy-Duty Extension

Part #: 24U170 $220.00

*Does not include the Contractor In-Line Valve (244161)*


----------

